# Happy Birthday ChristianTrader, jwright82



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 6, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 06-06-2010:

-ChristianTrader (born 1980, Age: 30)
-jwright82 (born 1982, Age: 28)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 6, 2010)

May the Lord richly bless you as you celebrate your birth on this Lord's Day.


----------



## baron (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday both of you.


----------



## Berean (Jun 7, 2010)

Happy belated birthday to both you guys!


----------

